# Anything in our bird food that might hurt our puppy? (Warning: long post!)



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

We have two parrots who are very messy eaters. We've kept their playgyms gated off so far, but we're hoping to be able to remove the gates at some point (Pippa's fine with the birds themselves  and they are never left together unsupervised). I just want to be sure that there isn't anything in their food that could be harmful to her because she will no doubt snuffle up bits. With apologies for the extremely long post, could someone take a look at the lists of ingredients and let me know if any of these foods would be a problem? Many thanks in advance!

*Goldenfeast Carribbean Bounty:* Ingredients: Roasted Cashews, Cranberries, Natural Papaya, Roasted Almonds, Natural Pineapple, Large Pumpkin Seed, Banana Chips, Mangos, Golden & Red Grapes, Pepitas (Shelled Pumpkin Seed), Carrots, Apples, Filberts, assorted Cooked and Dehydrated Beans and Peas, Sweet Peppers, Roasted in Shell Pistachios, Blueberries, Pine Nuts, Whole Turkish Dates and Figs, Sweet Potatoes, Green Cabbage, Freeze Dried Peas, Roasted Chic Peas, Cherries, Shelled Walnuts, Shelled Filberts, Shelled Pecans, Freeze Dried Strawberries and Mangos, Goji Berries, Parsley and Peaches. Does not contain Peanuts. Guaranteed Analysis: Crude protein (min.) 10.5%; crude fat (min.) 9%; crude fiber (max.) 8%; moisture (max.) 5%; ash (max.) 6%

*Goldenfeast Hookbill Legume Blend:* Canary Grass Seed, Sunflower Kernels, Roasted whole Soybeans, Cranberries, Roasted Cashews, Carrots, Blueberries, Organic Whole Oats, Organic Wheat, Whole Pumpkin Seed, Large Dark Gray Sunflower Seed, Safflower Seed, Granola made with: Rolled Wheat, Brown Sugar, Canola Oil, Natural Coconut, Sweet Dairy Whey, Oat Flour, Roasted Almonds and Honey, Buckwheat, Cherries, Banana Pieces, Pepitas (Shelled Pumpkin Seeds), Freeze Dried Sweet Cane Molasses, Cooked Roasted Beans & Peas, Chopped Raw Brazil Nuts, Shelled Peanuts, Pine Nuts, Sweet Potatoes, Sterile Hemp Seed, Date Pieces, Granulated Orange Peel, Whole Star Anise Seed, Small Yellow Corn, Wildflower Seeds, Whole Bee Pollen, Juniper Berries, Roasted Chic Peas, Japanese Millet, Sweet Corn, Cinnamon Flavored Crispy Apples, Sweet Red and Green Peppers and Natural Mango and Orange Flavoring. Guaranteed Analysis: Crude protein (min.) 14%, crude fat (min.) 12%, crude fiber (min.)max 9%, moisture (max.) 8%, ash (max.) 7 %. 

*Harrison's Adult Coarse:* Ingredients: Ground Yellow Corn, Ground Hulless Barley, Ground Hulled Millet, Ground Soybeans, Ground Shelled Peanuts, Ground Shelled Sunflower Seeds, Ground Lentils, Ground Rice, Ground Green Peas, Sun Dried Alfalfa, Ground Toasted Oat Groats, Chia, Calcium Carbonate, Montmorillonite Clay, Ground Dried Sea Kelp, Vitamin E Supplement, Sea Salt, Spirulina, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Menadione Dimethylprimidinol Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K Activity), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, d-Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Iron Sulfate, Sodium Selenite. Guaranteed Analysis: Crude protein (min.) 14%, crude fat (min.) 6%, crude fiber (max.) 4.5%, moisture (max.) 10%.

*Zupreem:* Ground corn, Soybean meal, Ground wheat, Vegetable oil, Wheat germ meal, Sucrose, Dicalcium phosphate, Calcium carbonate, Ground fruit (bananas, oranges, apples and grapes), Iodized salt, DL-Methionine, Choline chloride, L-Lysine, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate, Natural mixed tocopherols, Rosemary extract, Citric acid, Natural and artificial colors, Artificial flavors, Canthaxanthin, Manganous oxide, Zinc oxide, Copper sulfate, Calcium iodate, Sodium selenite, Vitamin A supplement, Vitamin D3 supplement, Vitamin E supplement, Vitamin K supplement, Niacin, Calcium pantothenate, Pyridoxine hydrochloride, Thiamine, Riboflavin, Folic acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 supplement. Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein	Not less than 14.0%
Crude Fat	Not less than 4.0%
Crude Fiber	Not greater than 3.5%
Moisture Not greater than 10.0%


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I have had some of my rescues have a lot of problems with bird seed. I am guessing it's the corn.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Would the problem with corn be allergies? Or is it hard to digest?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I would think allergies. What is the problem you are having?


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

We don't have a problem yet. It's just that we'd like to take the gates away from around the birds' playgyms now that Pippa is older and better behaved, but I worry about her eating whatever food the birds have dropped on the floor. She has a reasonable "leave it" command, but she doesn't yet seem to understand that it can be a standing order for some things (like the fringe on the rug) :doh:


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I would worry about the bird droppings as well. Can you put an expanded tray under their cage or perch area to catch it?


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Angelina said:


> I would worry about the bird droppings as well. Can you put an expanded tray under their cage or perch area to catch it?


I was thinking about that as well; just not sure how I would rig up something that's not on the floor. Their playgyms are like big branches set in a formica tray on a post set into another formica tray that has casters (something like this: Floor Parrot Play Gym Stands - Bird Play Gyms & Stands). 

For me, the question is really about how much of an impact grazing on the leftovers would have on Pippa. I think I'm leaning toward too much of an impact and will have to either resign myself to the gates or come up with something pretty creative.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I had a foster pup, who was about 4 months old. She got a hold of Roudybush pellets ALOTTTTT of them, almost a whole bag. Who would have thought a dog would WANT to eat that stuff YUKKK....Well she did. WOW what a round belly she had!!! MUSH piles of poop for 2 days, ana ALOT of much piles LOL But she was fine otherwise!


----------



## geenz (Aug 3, 2011)

I have four cockatiels who live in my lounge room (in a cage of course) and they frequently leave bits of seed and pellets on the floor. Murphy often licks them up if I don't get a chance to sweep daily and its never caused him any problems


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I have birds and a "bird room" also. Lola goes in there when I am not watching... I find a toy left in front of the bird cage... she thinks I do not know she went in there:doh: But I AM smarter than Lola-LOL! She likes to eat ANYTHING on the rug- bird poop- bird seed- fruit and vegetables. Lola sees it as a free meal thanks to the birds..... I do not think It will stop.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks, everybody. Nice to know there are other bird lovers on here, too!


----------

